# Putting myself through a course in Greek



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm looking into teaching myself Greek. Does anybody know of a good course for this? 


I know its a long shot, but if it was free and online that would be best.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 30, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I'm looking into teaching myself Greek. Does anybody know of a good course for this?
> 
> 
> I know its a long shot, but if it was free and online that would be best.


That is an intense subject matter, have you considered auditing it at a university, some offer institutes which breeze through elementry Greek at an intense pace, usually a year's worth in a couple of months.

It has been said that it is one of those languages that is difficult to grasp in the elementry stages but eases up progressively once you understand the basics unlike Latin which gets progressively more complex and difficult after a relatively easy elementry introduction.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 30, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> That is an intense subject matter, have you considered auditing it at a university, some offer institutes which breeze through elementry Greek at an intense pace, usually a year's worth in a couple of months.
> 
> It has been said that it is one of those languages that is difficult to grasp in the elementry stages but eases up progressively once you understand the basics unlike Latin which gets progressively more complex and difficult after a relatively easy elementry introduction.



One of the reasons I ask is that my wife is currently studying Greek at SMBC, whilst I am slaving away for another year at work  

I'm at the point where I know the alphabet, and can read it quite easily. I was mainly seeing what course the majority of the board used in their study, and what would be the best to go with for now.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd like to see this discussed, too. I'd love to get a handle on Greek without going through a seminary. Is that even possible? 

Would a year spent living in Greece work?


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Mounce*

William Mounce wrote the textbook "Basics of Biblical Greek". You can also oder the audio CD's of his entire Greek 1 course. Im working through this because I will be staring Seminay in the Summer.

You can obtain additonal information from Mounce's website.

www.teknia.com


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are a fews places where we discussed learning greek. Read like the wind.


http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=13757&highlight=learning+greek

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=7293&highlight=learning+greek

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=2191&highlight=learning+greek


----------



## govols (Jan 31, 2007)

So Kevin, you OTP or ITP - being from the Atlanta area?

I am going to purchase the audio class once I get some of my money back from the gov't.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a look at my wife's textbook today, and it looks fantastic. I've heard Mounce is pretty difficult to read. I might go through this one, when I eventually go to college we will be studying Mounce anyway.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2007)

Vaughan, Mounce is not at all difficult to read. In fact it's entertaining AND informative.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 31, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Vaughan, Mounce is not at all difficult to read. In fact it's entertaining AND informative.



Hmmm... I might check it out then. I love the amount of resources on his site.


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jan 31, 2007)

John,

Im just OTP. I live in the Smyrna area, but have lived in Kennesaw and Acworth.

I think Mounce actually is a great teacher. It makes greek as interesting as it can be....just my


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you definitely want to learn biblical Greek, or possibly broader classical Greek as well? Some of the comparative benefits were recently discussed here.


----------

